# SCARCE AQUA NJ BLOBS



## XRdsRev (Feb 16, 2011)

Not really new but I thought the NJ collectors on this site might like to see a few scarce/rare aqua blobs to be on the lookout for.  Aqua blobs tend to get short shrift because color has been all the rage for some time in the collecting world (local collecting is no exception) but some of the aqua sodas, beers and mineral waters from New Jersey are incredibly rare bottles.  Here are a few unusual ones from my collection that you don't see every day.

 Front to back - 

 LAUDER & DICKSON / NEWARK, N.J. - round bottom - super rare bottle.  I know of only one other example besides this one (which I believe is the example pictured in Rinda's Newark bottle book).  There is very little information on this firm which must have been in business only a very short time.  There must be more of these out there somewhere.

 THRALL MCGEE & CO / JERSEY CITY, N.J. - round bottom - very scarce bottle with loads of embossing.  I have seen about 5 of these in 20 years of collecting.

 SIMON JAMES / JERSEY CITY, N.J. - round bottom - I can't recall ever seeing another one.  James had several other standard bottle types, most of which are common.

 back row left to right

 E. POST / APPLE CIDER / NEW DURHAM, N.J. - regular blob - Another unique (to my knowledge) blob top.  I have a funny feeling that Mr. Post's apple cider was probably hard Jersey Cider and that a couple bottles of this stuff would probably cause you to pass out.

 CLAUSS BROS / GENUINE BELFAST GINGER ALE / ELIZABETH, N.J. - modified round bottom.  Clauss was Elizabeth's most successful bottling firm.  Many of their bottles are common as dirt but there are about 4 which can be considered very scarce or rare.  This is a scarce one.

 JAMES BURKE / MINERAL WATERS & GINGER ALE / JERSEY CITY, NJ - modified round bottom.  Not a common bottle by any stretch but probably the easiest to find in this group.

 W.S. KINCH / PATTERSON, N.J. - ten pin - You just do not see early ten pin type sodas from New Jersey this is the only one I know of.  A very tight bottle

 MOORE & CO / GINGER BEER / NEWARK, N.J. - standard pony - a friend of mine dug two of these many years ago and they are the only NJ marked Ginger Beer bottles I have ever seen.

 best wishes and good luck digging !!!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ah, those are some NICE bottles! I'm just starting to get into bottle collecting, but I'm most attracted to New Jersey blobs and hutches... You see ANY bottles from Glen Ridge or Montclair, talk to ME!!! I NeEd ThEm!!!!


----------



## rockbot (Feb 19, 2011)

The W S KINCH ten pin is da kin![]

 Aloha, Rocky


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 1, 2012)

That Kinch 10-pin is pretty cool! What's the guesstimated going rate for something like that?  I recently aquired one of these bad boys myself plus a Coburn and Lang round bottom ginger ale bottle that's pretty nice. Don't have a clue as to what they are worth. Guessing $50 or so on the Coburn as it's scarce but not rare. The Kinch however as you state is seldom seen. Any guess?


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 1, 2012)

I forgot my pic:


----------



## surfaceone (Apr 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  timeinabottle
> 
> I forgot my pic:


 
 Hello Scott,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages & thanks for bringing those Jerseyites. I believe I just heard the Paterson radar engage...[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Apr 1, 2012)

I think Jim's after one of the ten pins... He shall be here shortly.


----------



## epackage (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice finds Scott, I sent you a PM regarding the Kinch. Mind if I ask where you got yours and do you also collect from the area like I do?
    Thanks...Jim


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 1, 2012)

Jim,

 Found it in an on-line auction. Got lucky. Thanks for your offer but it is way to cool for me to unload for $60! I'm ready to post another pic regarding a snake bottle I dug in Montana and a few others.


----------



## epackage (Apr 1, 2012)

OK, well if you have a number in mind feel free to let me know, and thanks for sharing...You're gonna like it here, there's alot of very knowledgeable people...[]


----------



## cyberdigger (Apr 1, 2012)

..well handled, Jim.. []


----------



## timeinabottle (Apr 1, 2012)

Jim,

 I actually live out west in a suburb of Salt Lake City and my favorite bottles are the medicines from the tiny city's I have lived in here plus any of the great Western Whiskies. I do have some nice older flasks and such from back east (I'm originally from Buffalo) but enjoy pretty much everything! This is a great hobby full of wonderful people such as yourself. I'm glad I finally discovered this website, it is awesome!


----------



## epackage (Apr 1, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  timeinabottle
> 
> Jim,
> 
> I actually live out west in a suburb of Salt Lake City and my favorite bottles are the medicines from the tiny city's I have lived in here plus any of the great Western Whiskies. I do have some nice older flasks and such from back east (I'm originally from Buffalo) but enjoy pretty much everything! This is a great hobby full of wonderful people such as yourself. I'm glad I finally discovered this website, it is awesome!


 You're off to a nice start Scott, you have shown us some nice stuff in your first few posts, I look forward to seeing your future posts...[]


----------

